# Anyone else get SCDSTWO order confirmation?



## clstirens (May 12, 2010)

Just got an e-mail this morning confirming the fulfillment of my pre-order.

It didn't list any tracking numbers or ETAs. But with all the rumors that the first 100 have been sent to shoptemp (me being in that first to pre-order)  I'd say I'm pretty excited.


So, yeah. Anyone else getting this notification?


----------



## Lily (May 12, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Order Status Changed
> 
> Hi Lillian
> 
> ...



The next e-mail you will get will be the 'Your order has shipped' e-mail. That's when you will get your tracking number.


----------



## impizkit (May 12, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> I don't have one of these emails, anyway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What order number were you?


----------



## Hax Mega (May 12, 2010)

So far we know that anyone with 140 or below seems to have gotten an email... I have order 139 and got an email.


----------



## impizkit (May 12, 2010)

Looks like my #940 will be waiting. I still got the initial price so I am completely happy with waiting.


----------



## OrGoN3 (May 12, 2010)

Order #273

This order is marked as Completed

You chose to ship this order with Hong Kong Register Air Mail

Your Order Contains the Following Items: 
◦1 x Supercard DSTWO Card for Nintendo DS, DS Lite & DSi

Edit: Originally I just copy/pasted the page. However, the page included hidden text displaying no tracking numbers and that I hadn't paid. On the day that I placed the order, April 7, 2010, I paid via PayPal. The charge went through and was completed. I do not know why the hidden text says I did not pay yet. Paying is the first thing I did. In fact, I had no idea you could preorder something without paying for it. I'd be concerned if they sent me something requesting payment, but until then I am optimistic that everything went through smoothly (I am looking at last month's bill right now, and see the payment).


----------



## impizkit (May 12, 2010)

Sounds like you havent paid yet.


----------



## Viper20184 (May 12, 2010)

I got an email from their support that the first 100 should ship by tomorrow... anyone who ordered after the first 100 should start shipping next tuesday.

"
A customer support staff member has replied to your support request, #xxxxxx with the following response:

Hello,

your status has been updated. Your cart will either be shipped tomorrow (if you ordered among the first 100 people) or on tuesday (if you ordered after the first 100).
Thanks for shopping on shoptemp!

We hope this response has sufficiently answered your questions. If not, please do not send another email. Instead, reply to this email or login to your account for a complete archive of all your support requests and responses."

Oh and #5661.. send in a support ticket. Mine said the same thing and I just noticed it this past week... submitted a ticket with the paypal confirmation number and they fixed it.


----------



## Scott-105 (May 13, 2010)

Well, I wasn't the first 100 but the post above me makes me happy! Next Tuesday isn't that far off! I should have my SCDSTWO by Friday, because I payed for UPS shipping. I'm actually so happy!


----------



## OrGoN3 (May 13, 2010)

Viper20184 said:
			
		

> I got an email from their support that the first 100 should ship by tomorrow... anyone who ordered after the first 100 should start shipping next tuesday.
> 
> "
> A customer support staff member has replied to your support request, #xxxxxx with the following response:
> ...



Here's my problem with that. The order numbers we received are overall ShopTemp order numbers. They originally said that the first 100 people to preorder will get the $29.99 price. Then it increases. Well, although my order number is 273, I only paid $29.99, so I can only assume that I am one of the first 100 people to order this specific item.

It is also important to note that my order was changed from Pre-order to Completed. This proves that the hidden text should stay hidden, and that my payment did go through (although it would be pending or awaiting payment). So now my question is, what are the order numbers of the first 100 people who ordered the DSTwo?

@#5661
I found the text on the site when I went to check on my order status via the link I received in my email. When I say hidden text, I mean, when I read the page, that "hidden text" was not there. When I copied/pasted the page (again, I'm talking about the ShopTemp.com page I went to via the link in my email to check on my order status) the text appeared. I can only assume it does not apply to me as my payment went through last month.


----------



## elixirdream (May 13, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> I'm order #132, so here's hoping that I'm in the first 100



you should be the first 100
because i am on #312 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i paid for DHL.. if they actually post everything out by today and during early of the day.... i should be getting it by tomorrow. at least this is the case from  Japan to Malaysia (usually 1 day)


----------



## Sterling (May 13, 2010)

Well I am order 379, and I have not received the email yet. Maybe I can conclude that I was one of the ones that they extended the time for. I [don't] think that was the case, as the extension was posted 3-4 hours after my order.


----------



## elixirdream (May 13, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> Well I am order 379, and I have not received the email yet. Maybe I can conclude that I was one of the ones that they extended the time for. I [don't] think that was the case, as the extension was posted 3-4 hours after my order.



why not you check shoptemp for your status?
see is it completed or not


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 13, 2010)

I was #130 or so and I got an order completion today.


----------



## RiotShooter (May 13, 2010)

i got an order confirmation. idr my order number. i'll check later.


----------



## nycsam786 (May 13, 2010)

I got an email but it was not an order confirmation, my order ID # is 515. I do not mind waiting until next Tuesday for it to be shipped, can't wait to get it.


----------



## KingAsix (May 13, 2010)

I hope I get mine Tuesday because I wanted to upgrade my shipping before its too late


----------



## elixirdream (May 13, 2010)

someone i know told me his status is not COMPLETED but SHIPPED


----------



## elixirdream (May 13, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> Mine isn't yet... and I'm getting really frustrated because I haven't receieved any emails or anything, yet ShopTemp is telling me the order is complete.
> I really don't know what's going on.



come on.. they promised its today then they will try their best..
no point getting frustrated over such thing..
we still got like 2:30 hours until the post office close

who knows they are busy sending out all 100 orders
and yet to have the time to update the status...

you had waited for so long ... just a few more days won't kill right?


----------



## redact (May 13, 2010)

```
This order is marked as Completed
```
also got an email saying ti was shipped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hopefully since perth is close to HK (on a global scale) it will arrive before next thursday


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (May 13, 2010)

Mine still shows it's completed. Hopefully it will be shipped today. If not, I don't mind a little bit longer of a wait.


----------



## elixirdream (May 13, 2010)

hahahaha...
is not that you are whinning ..
you are just being a little over paranoid/anxious?...
well, i am also a little impatient this is why i paid for DHL 
hoping it will be sent by today as promised and receiving it by tomorrow

anyway, i am not worried because i don't think our dear headmaster will want to spoil this gbatemp/shoptemp exclusive


----------



## lolzed (May 13, 2010)

wait you get 2 e-mails?
one for completed and another for shipping?


----------



## elixirdream (May 13, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> wait you get 2 e-mails?
> one for completed and another for shipping?



i got 2 emails both are about the major announcement from gbatemp/shoptemp


----------



## OrGoN3 (May 13, 2010)

Ok. It seems my SCDSTwo did ship!! I just checked at ShopTemp.com. Clicked on "My Account" then "Completed Orders". The page says the following



			
				ShopTemp.com said:
			
		

> Order #273
> Order Date: 7th Apr 2010
> Ship Date: 12th May 2010
> Recipient: ME!!!!!!!!
> ...



I believe I had it shipped via registered post, so I should get some reference number or something later today!!!


----------



## creativ (May 13, 2010)

damn it's so frustrating to see that many of you became an email and ship information


----------



## seahorsepip (May 13, 2010)

creativ said:
			
		

> damn it's so frustrating to see that many of you became an email and ship information


The got 100 of them to day and the 100 will be shipped tomorrow so you need to be lucky to get one of the first shipment.
the rest is going come Tuesday.


----------



## hunter291 (May 13, 2010)

why did i order 8th april but the order #8xx ? why is my order id so big oO ?


----------



## clegion (May 13, 2010)

because a lot of people ordered first

The status of order #211 is now Completed
Order Details
Order Total: 	$41.95 USD
Date Placed: 	7th Apr 2010
Payment Method: 	PayPal


----------



## OrGoN3 (May 13, 2010)

Just got the "It's shipped" email with my tracking number. I won't see it for a few weeks since I didn't want to pay $15-$20 in shipping fees for something that was $30. I have no problem waiting another few weeks. Who knows. They might even have it working by then!


----------



## EyeZ (May 13, 2010)

I also have received the "It's shipped" e-mail along with the tracking number, hopefully not too long a wait for delivery due to selecting DHL express.


----------



## DarkWay (May 13, 2010)

Order #194 has been shipped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 got the e-mail yesterday I'm hoping it'll be here within 2 weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And for those wondering why their order number is so big, its not the order number of SCDS2's but from the entire site. however if you've got an order number over like 300 I'd say I doubt you have been in the first 100 SCDS2 sales and that you'll be in the next shipping lot.


----------



## hunnymonster (May 13, 2010)

#237 shipped today too - given the last 4 arrivals I've had from HK are in the last week, I'm optimistic that I'll have it within the week.


----------



## glstar (May 13, 2010)

Ordered 3 cards yesterday and now i've just received shipping confirmation mail.
Too good to be true.


----------



## Berthenk (May 13, 2010)

glstar said:
			
		

> Ordered 3 cards yesterday and now i've just received shipping confirmation mail.
> Too good to be true.


Yesterday!? What. The. Fuck. Something must've gone wrong...


----------



## creativ (May 13, 2010)

yes i will hope that this isnt true

because it would be unfair for the people who have pre-ordered and have received no shipping information


----------



## KingAsix (May 13, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> JinTrigger, have you signed in on ShopTemp.com and checked your order status?
> If so, what does it say?




its still pre-order so i guess ill be getting my tuesday


----------



## elixirdream (May 13, 2010)

An order you recently placed on our website has had its status changed.

The status of order #312 is now *Shipped*

got that like 40 minutes ago


----------



## creativ (May 13, 2010)

hmm i have a bad feeling that shoptemp forgot my pre order

because ive seen 2people who have buyed scdstwo yesterday , and became email with completed


----------



## johnny1233465487 (May 13, 2010)

This order is marked as Awaiting Fulfillment, what does that mean ?


----------



## Berthenk (May 13, 2010)

Costello, I see you reading this thread... could you ask the ShopTemp staff what is happening? I've just sent a ticket to them, however, I think that if you ask them it'll be a bit faster...


----------



## creativ (May 13, 2010)

@johnny1233465487


that means , that shoptemp wait for the money


----------



## Escape (May 13, 2010)

Got an E-mail about two hours ago saying it was shipped


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (May 13, 2010)

I got the e-mail that it shipped. Hopefully I'll have it before the end of May, but I'm lenient enough to say mid-June is fine. So far Shoptemp has been wonderful. If I get it before June 13, then I will officially start recommending Shoptemp to friends.


----------



## shaunj66 (May 13, 2010)

Please be aware that "completed" status does not equal "shipped". Completed means the order and payment have both been received. Your order will typically enter "pre-order" status before "shipped" on DSTWO orders.

They are dispatching the DSTWO in chronological order. The earliest pre-orderers will get them first.


----------



## Kentoss (May 13, 2010)

Mine was just shipped this morning, but my tracking number doesn't work. Perhaps I need to wait until it's in the country for it to be updated...


----------



## creativ (May 13, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Please be aware that "completed" status does not equal "shipped". Completed means the order and payment have both been received. Your order will typically enter "pre-order" status before "shipped" on DSTWO orders.
> 
> They are dispatching the DSTWO in chronological order. The earliest pre-orderers will get them first.


Yes but my payment is already there
and i think the order too or not ?

and i have no completed confirmation


----------



## phoenixclaws (May 13, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Order #807
> 
> Order Date: 8th Apr 2010
> Recipient: "Myself"
> ...



I just noticed that my order had some hidden text but my bank account shows that the money had been transferred back when I pre-ordered it. I'm not sure if that is a problem or not.
Probably not a problem when i looked at the page source and how things are hidden


----------



## Chaosruler (May 13, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> Woohoo, the emails came through that my order had been completed and shipped.
> End-of-May hopefully.


Which means you are a paranoaid
I am on the #1.7k......
I am far away from getting my DS2... maybe in monday it will be shipped, maybe end-june I will get it
Judging I am from a city they can't even type correctly in English and the mail-guys should be a geographic genius to know where I live exactly


----------



## Berthenk (May 13, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Please be aware that "completed" status does not equal "shipped". Completed means the order and payment have both been received. Your order will typically enter "pre-order" status before "shipped" on DSTWO orders.
> 
> They are dispatching the DSTWO in chronological order. The earliest pre-orderers will get them first.
> Well... how do you explain the situation about glstar?
> ...


Either he's lying or something went wrong at ShopTemp.


----------



## clstirens (May 13, 2010)

Yep, just got my shipping confirmation.

It offers a tracking number, but that doesn't work yet (I think it has to pass through customs first, considering how things have gone in the past with HK airmail)

EDIT: Why isn't my avatar working? =(


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 13, 2010)

I got my shipping confirmation and tracking number, as well.  In my experience, HK Post tracking numbers often work on Canada Post's website once the package has (or is about to) leave the country of origin).

Don't understand the people who chose experience couriers for a $30 item.  I hope they don't hit you guys up for brokerage fees, though.  UPS once tried to charge me about $22 in fees for an item valued around $31; I've since developed a hatred for all similar companies, and never use them (though I didn't pay the $22, since it's possible to clear items through customs yourself).


----------



## DarkWay (May 13, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Please be aware that "completed" status does not equal "shipped". Completed means the order and payment have both been received. Your order will typically enter "pre-order" status before "shipped" on DSTWO orders.
> 
> They are dispatching the DSTWO in chronological order. The earliest pre-orderers will get them first.


you can ignore this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it has indeed been shipped


----------



## creativ (May 15, 2010)

huh ?
what shipment method
dhl or ups with saturday extra


----------



## clstirens (May 16, 2010)

Yeah, I feel like some specifications would be nice.


----------



## Kentoss (May 16, 2010)

I have no idea what's going on with UPS, but my tracking information is all over the place. According to the information, my SCDSTWO arrived a few hours south of where I live the same day it shipped, then went back to China, went around the country a few times, arrived in the US, and shipped again to somewhere else in the US.

I'm assuming that the shipping order is probably all out of whack because of time zones or something. I seriously hope that it's CURRENTLY a few hours south of where I live and not somewhere in the US. UPS is strange.


----------



## GWEndlessDuel (May 16, 2010)

Seriously some of you people are ridiculous. Patience is a virtue. Really, it is. I promise.


----------



## creativ (May 16, 2010)

No Order Confirmation
But a really frustrating reply to a question, when my (449) PRE ORDER , will going out

So, it seems like, they have all (like 300) DSTWOs shipped, and People like Order nr 3000 or 800 or whatever were important than my.

So i may well wait for new DSTWOs on Shoptemp, and then my will shipped out.

and this is called pre-order !!!
thx, for that


----------



## Sterling (May 16, 2010)

creativ said:
			
		

> No Order Confirmation
> But a really frustrating reply to a question, when my (449) PRE ORDER , will going out
> 
> So, it seems like, they have all (like 300) DSTWOs shipped, and People like Order nr 3000 or 800 or whatever were important than my.
> ...


Your Order number is the total orders of Shoptemp. Up to like order number 329 were SCDS2s (but 100 of those numbers were the actual SCDS2 pre-orders). Mine hasn't even been sent out, and I could have sworn I was in on the first 100 pre-orders.


----------



## creativ (May 16, 2010)

they have send out 300 DSTWOs not 100
and 449, is telling nothing it is not only the dstwo nr , it is from all orders from shoptemp

and my order was pre order, i orderer it on first day (7 April)

.. but ok, i wait and see what will happen


----------



## Kentoss (May 16, 2010)

GWEndlessDuel said:
			
		

> Seriously some of you people are ridiculous. Patience is a virtue. Really, it is. I promise.



If this was a shot at me in any way, please note that I'm not being impatient, I'm fretting over shipping companies being generally incompitent when it comes to handling my packages. In the past, Canada Post has lost my package, withheld my package, and dumped my package in a decorative barrel on my lawn. I went with UPS in good faith that they wouldn't do any of what Canada post does, but after doing so I've been hearing about customs charges they like to add on, as well as packages going in the wrong direction they need to go in, so I'm a little nervous about this order, and whether or not this is happening to other people.


----------



## maxozbarker (May 17, 2010)

@ Kentoss

And if those marketing the dstwo are paying attention to forums then this kind of discussion is valuable for future business. Any retailer would be happy to use this info to solve shipping matters, tracking concerns, or any other item brought up here. Also, I am impatiently waiting on my dstwo: #145, supposed to arrive Monday the 17th.


----------



## glstar (May 17, 2010)

Order 3306 received.
3 supercard dstwo.
All with the strap included.
Really good service.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 17, 2010)

glstar said:
			
		

> Order 3306 received.
> 3 supercard dstwo.
> All with the strap included.
> Really good service.


Where did you order and how long did it take?


----------



## glstar (May 17, 2010)

Obviously from shoptemp.
I order it  13 may....
I think that this is a great service.


----------



## creativ (May 17, 2010)

deleted...


----------



## LUGiA (May 17, 2010)

glstar said:
			
		

> Obviously from shoptemp.
> I order it  13 may....
> I think that this is a great service.



so you ordered your DSTWO on 13th may 2010 and have received it already...I ordered sameday and my order is still on Pre-Order.


----------



## impizkit (May 17, 2010)

glstar said:
			
		

> Order 3306 received.
> 3 supercard dstwo.
> All with the strap included.
> Really good service.


I think you are ****. There is no way you got it that soon if you just ordered. I ordered on April 8th and mine is still preorder.


----------



## Escape (May 17, 2010)

^ Actually, there are a couple of members who already received their copy.
If I'm not wrong, there are a few members from the late orders who got confirmation at the same time as the first 100, so it's indeed possible. 
Also, I don't think there is a reason for him to lie...


----------



## EyeZ (May 17, 2010)

I am sure i read in another thread that ShopTemp had a problem with their computers or summert and a few cards were shipped to the later pre-orders, kinda harsh for the members who pre-ordered theirs earlier.

Also i am sure they said they are getting more stock in tomorrow so everyone should be sorted then.


----------



## impizkit (May 17, 2010)

I guess that sucks for the rest of us. Oh well I guess this can happen. I will just be patient and wait. Plus I only ordered out of curiosity. I use my CycloDS for everything.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 17, 2010)

Kentoss said:
			
		

> GWEndlessDuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



UPS is 1000x worse than Canada Post (which I've never had a problem with), or any other national mail service.  Couriers are awful... for international shipments, in particular.  I don't know what UPS method shoptemp uses, but for any UPS Ground shipment going between the US and Canada, what they add on aren't "customs fees"... they're just other nonsense fees that are criminally high.  Although they can be avoided if you clear a package through customs yourself, most people don't know they can do that so they just end up paying UPS.  UPS once tried to charge me upwards of $70 on a package with a marked value of $120... only about $8 or $9 of that was actually customs for the government.  The rest was for the (incompetent) brokerage agents that UPS employess to clear a package through customs.  This isn't needed when something is sent with national mail services like USPS or Canada Post, because they've got agreements with eachother to handle eachother's mail.

I have no idea about UPS shipments coming out of Hong Kong, but even if they aren't subject to the same fees (I don't see how a ground shipping method can be used for China to Canada or the US, etc.), I still refuse to deal with UPS at all, due to their insane fees for other shipments.


----------



## maxozbarker (May 17, 2010)

Got my cards today, #145. Pretty useless without the software which will be available tomorrow, May 18th.


----------



## Kentoss (May 17, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> Kentoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well for posterity's sake, I figured I'd let you know I had no issues with them for the second time. No added charges, speedy delivery, and safe handling. I guess we've just had bad luck on opposite ends, heh. My 1.5 TB hard drive I ordered from TigerDirect.ca arrived within ~4 days (it was just left at my door, however). I've also had a good experience with them at my work (EB Games), where the courier and I are friendly with each other rather than enemies. IDK if I _will_ continue with them though, based on what you've told me, but I'm definitely not going back to Canada Post. Ugh.

Currently waiting on the firmware release, now.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 17, 2010)

Kentoss said:
			
		

> Well for posterity's sake, I figured I'd let you know I had no issues with them for the second time. No added charges, speedy delivery, and safe handling. I guess we've just had bad luck on opposite ends, heh. My 1.5 TB hard drive I ordered from TigerDirect.ca arrived within ~4 days (it was just left at my door, however). I've also had a good experience with them at my work (EB Games), where the courier and I are friendly with each other rather than enemies. IDK if I _will_ continue with them though, based on what you've told me, but I'm definitely not going back to Canada Post. Ugh.



TigerDirect.ca operates and ships from within Canada, as far as I know.  The package crosses no borders, therefore no brokerage agent is required... nor even customs, obviously.

As for your work, most large companies have accounts with UPS and any fees are paid through that, not individually by package.  When there are any fees required, the delivery guy will still just walk in and hand it to you, because they simply bill the account.  It's also the case that most shipments being sent to an actual business (from another business) are using one of the shipping methods above "UPS Ground", which have the brokerage fees built into the initial shipping cost.

It's generally the non-business customers of UPS that end up getting screwed the most... those people who choose UPS as a shipping method if they buy something from an online US store, etc.  UPS makes a mint off them.


----------



## Kentoss (May 17, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> TigerDirect.ca operates and ships from within Canada, as far as I know.  The package crosses no borders, therefore no brokerage agent is required... nor even customs, obviously.
> 
> As for your work, most large companies have accounts with UPS and any fees are paid through that, not individually by package.  It's also the case that most shipments being sent to an actual business (from another business) are using one of the shipping methods above "UPS Ground", which have the brokerage fees built into the initial shipping cost.
> 
> It's generally the non-business customers of UPS that end up getting screwed the most... those people who choose UPS as a shipping method if they buy something from an online US store, etc.  UPS makes a mint off them.



I'll keep that in mind. I was referring to your comment on the awful couriers when I was talking about my work, btw. I know about the levels we use, and ShopTemp seems to use UPS Express Worldwide, which - according to UPS' own site - is free from customs fees (which explains why I wasn't charged any). If I end up ordering from the states, though, I'll make sure to avoid them.


----------



## nycsam786 (May 17, 2010)

I hope my pre-order gets shipped soon, I am order #515.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 17, 2010)

As for the way packages are treated, I've never noticed either Canada Post or UPS just dropping things on my porch, or delivering banged-up boxes to me.  Nor have I ever had a problem with anything received through USPS, Royal Mail, Japan Post, or Hong Kong Post.

Japan Post is, by far, the best thing I've ever dealt with.  Their tracking numbers are usually usable on Canada Post's website within 20 minutes of being recognized by Japan Post's own site.  I'm frequently in awe of their service.  Ironically, it's an example of a privatized government agency... but it's still great.


----------



## bou707 (May 17, 2010)

if you order a cart from canada, how long will it take to go through US customs?
and how fast will it take to ship to NJ if i order from mygamingmart with small packets air?


----------



## Spectrum (May 17, 2010)

Ordered mine like on April 7th I think. Got both supercards for me and my friend today. #172.

Also, surprisingly, I got my 8 GB microSD cards in the mail as well, same day. Is that lucky or what? NewEgg, new best friend.

Cant wait til the firmware comes out


----------



## EyeZ (May 18, 2010)

Spectrum said:
			
		

> Cant wait til the firmware comes out



That shouldn't be too long a wait now.


----------



## Spectrum (May 18, 2010)

DHL, but apparently the shipping method was listed as UPS on my packaging and was delivered by the UPS truck.

Yea, I have no idea >_>


----------



## bou707 (May 18, 2010)

lol i think that in the shoptemp wbsite says that you have to choose ups if you live in usa


----------



## Gh0sti (May 18, 2010)

my order on hongkong tracking site says its still being processed


----------



## Costello (May 18, 2010)

ShopTemp have received the rest of the stock as planned and are already starting to ship out remaining preorders


----------



## Traitor (May 18, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> ShopTemp have received the rest of the stock as planned and are already starting to ship out remaining preorders


Great! Can't wait to get mine.

edit:

Order #14xx completed.


----------



## Cermage (May 18, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> ShopTemp have received the rest of the stock as planned and are already starting to ship out remaining preorders



yep, my order just updated. now just gotta wait for it to come via slow hk shipping.


----------



## phoenixclaws (May 18, 2010)

Yup my order #807 has been completed today but hasn't been shipped yet. The email was sent about 30 mins ago.


----------



## 9th_Sage (May 18, 2010)

Yeah, me too...when it says Completed does it really mean that it's shipped?


----------



## Traitor (May 18, 2010)

9th_Sage said:
			
		

> Yeah, me too...when it says Completed does it really mean that it's shipped?


No, it still has yet to be shipped. Once the status changes to 'Shipped' then it's shipped.


----------



## 9th_Sage (May 18, 2010)

Traitor said:
			
		

> 9th_Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I see.  I would have thought this would come after being shipped out, so I was confused.


----------



## Gh0sti (May 18, 2010)

so costello, has everyone else had the same status from hong kong mail that its still being processed?


----------



## phoenixclaws (May 18, 2010)

Uhm, Mine is "Hong Kong Air Mail" and says "completed" just not "shipped" yet.


----------



## lolzed (May 18, 2010)

squirrelman10 said:
			
		

> so costello, has everyone else had the same status from hong kong mail that its still being processed?


wait 3-5 days and it will say its being shipped(or something)

at least that's what happened to me


----------



## nycsam786 (May 18, 2010)

I got the email that stated that the order has been "completed" not to long ago.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 18, 2010)

nycsam786 said:
			
		

> I got the email that stated that the order has been "completed" not to long ago.



Same.


----------



## glstar (May 18, 2010)

impizkit said:
			
		

> glstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm very sorry for you....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but that is my supercard dstwo (i give the two others to my friends....)





Hope you get yours fast. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ........... but even not ...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




***


----------



## Spectrum (May 18, 2010)

I have mine, I might post pictures and stuff of me playing later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought two for my friend and I, I can't wait to play bomberman and other titles with him ! And also Im trying Rune Factory 3.


----------



## LUGiA (May 18, 2010)

mine Order #3592 status says Complete well happy about that wasn't expect to be processed until June

Do I get a tracking number with Registered HK Airmail as in my email its says unavailable


----------



## LUGiA (May 19, 2010)

mine has been shipped today cant wait


----------



## wischmob (May 19, 2010)

How the **** is that possible? my order is #1147 and STILL only shows completed! why do they ship later orders before the earlier orders??? sorry but thats really a reason to say shoptemp is NOT a good shop!


----------



## OrGoN3 (May 19, 2010)

Mine was part of the first batch to be shipped out. With the lack of SNES emulation right now, I don't regret choosing HK Registered. *For those of you who chose this option*, you can track your shipment, using the tracking number provided in your email, on http://www.usps.com. From there you can even set it up to send you an email when the status gets updated (aka: enters this country).

Edit: Completed does not mean it was shipped.


----------



## shaunj66 (May 19, 2010)

wischmob said:
			
		

> How the **** is that possible? my order is #1147 and STILL only shows completed! why do they ship later orders before the earlier orders??? sorry but thats really a reason to say shoptemp is NOT a good shop!


The order statuses are still being updated. The team have sent out hundreds of carts today, so you can imagine how long it's taking them. Keep an eye on your order.

Just because the order status of other orders is "completed" doesn't mean they're shipped. The status will change to "shipped" when shipped.


----------



## wischmob (May 19, 2010)

I know that completed doesnt mean shipped! but thats not my problem... how can it be that later orders are shipped earlier? and recieved earlier? i still have no tracking number (i chose dhl express btw). i placed my ordr on the 10th april and some people who ordered in may already got their carts - that pisses me of.


----------



## creativ (May 19, 2010)

wischmob youre not alone
this is currently my problem on shoptemp too

but i think that my order will be shipped soon


----------



## data0002 (May 19, 2010)

my order number is 365 and only yesterday came up with completed. so the order they send out are random by the looks of it


----------



## GundamXXX (May 19, 2010)

wischmob said:
			
		

> I know that completed doesnt mean shipped! but thats not my problem... how can it be that later orders are shipped earlier? and recieved earlier? i still have no tracking number (i chose dhl express btw). i placed my ordr on the 10th april and some people who ordered in may already got their carts - that pisses me of.




The have to send what... 8000 DS Two carts out in 2 days? ofcourse tehres going to be mixups. If you dont want mixups and you want it straight away fly to Hong Kong yourself and buy it there -_-

Just relax.. a day or more doesnt matter


----------



## creativ (May 19, 2010)

@GundamXXX

How you will know , that ShopTemp have to send 8000 dstwos out ?

I mean this is a very huge number and a bit to much


----------



## Schlupi (May 19, 2010)

I finally had mine shipped. now the week or two long wait... ordered April 7th.


----------



## LUGiA (May 19, 2010)

OrGoN3 said:
			
		

> Mine was part of the first batch to be shipped out. With the lack of SNES emulation right now, I don't regret choosing HK Registered. *For those of you who chose this option*, you can track your shipment, using the tracking number provided in your email, on http://www.usps.com. From there you can even set it up to send you an email when the status gets updated (aka: enters this country).
> 
> Edit: Completed does not mean it was shipped.




can UK users use the above site to track there orders


----------



## connorroy (May 19, 2010)

Wooh finnaly shipped


----------



## RollEXE (May 19, 2010)

Finnaly its been Shipped ^^

Order #3027

Order Date: 8th May 2010
Recipient: (Censored) 

This order is marked as Shipped

You chose to ship this order with UPS Express
The tracking number for this order is (censored)


----------



## creativ (May 19, 2010)

Yes, shoptemp have today or yesterday received a large stock of dstwos

i hope mine will be tommorow or friday shipped out


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 19, 2010)

Whohoo - I'm also got email today
_
This order is marked as *Shipped*

You chose to ship this order with *Hong Kong Register Air Mail*
The tracking number for this order is ############_

Only thing is - the Hongkong post tracking isn't showing any details with my tracking order - instead I get another page asking for
'your Enquiry Reference Number (if available), for example, 05000123A:' which I haven't got


----------



## RollEXE (May 19, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Whohoo - I'm also got email today
> _
> This order is marked as *Shipped*
> 
> ...


I tried my Tracking number but on UPS it says Invalid.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (May 19, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Whohoo - I'm also got email today
> _
> This order is marked as *Shipped*
> 
> ...




Mine had that too. Just wait for a day or two and then you'll be able to track it.


----------



## creativ (May 19, 2010)

hell yeah
i received my shipped information


----------



## Traitor (May 19, 2010)

Order #14xx still hasn't been shipped :/ And here I was thinking they were going in order of orders. Maybe tomorrow I guess.


----------



## Matt140 (May 19, 2010)

Order #1577 shipped! Yay


----------



## alidsl (May 19, 2010)

Mine was shipped yesterday as number 654 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can't wait


----------



## data0002 (May 19, 2010)

mine was shiped today #365. to the UK with UPS


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 19, 2010)

Traitor said:
			
		

> Order #14xx still hasn't been shipped :/ And here I was thinking they were going in order of orders. Maybe tomorrow I guess.


Ouch... my number's #33xx & mine's shipped before your's......puzzling. 
Are they doing it by 'country' ??  (e.g. Europe then America/Canada ??)


----------



## phoenixclaws (May 19, 2010)

Doubtful, Mine was #807 and I got my email, at 4:03 AM EST time today, that it shipped and I'm from the USA.

Btw, It was first Completed and then Shipped.  It completed on the 18th and shipped on the 19th. So hopefully by the end of the month it'll get here.


----------



## Cortador (May 19, 2010)

Order #980 Shipped on the 18th.

Hopefully it will only take a week for it to get here.

Miami/Florida/US.


----------



## OrGoN3 (May 19, 2010)

LUGiA said:
			
		

> can UK users use the above site to track there orders



Sorry Lugia, I meant for USA only. For the UK, try either http://track.royalmail.com/portal/rm/track or http://www.parcelforce.com/portal/pw/track. The first link should be yours, it's for registered, the second is for speedmail.


----------



## Traitor (May 19, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Traitor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I dunno. I don't really mind, I was just hoping I'd get it before June which won't be happening now.


----------



## Princess Rozalin (May 20, 2010)

Oh YES!!!! Finnaly mines get Shipped i cant wait for my new Acekard 2i and Super Card DS2


----------



## youga_88 (May 20, 2010)

Me. Order Number 10XX. Now it's shipped


----------



## PollerkZ (May 20, 2010)

Order #47X shipped out also with HK tracking number.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 20, 2010)

Will order a scds2 once paypal account is fully set up


----------



## LUGiA (May 20, 2010)

My order is being sent via Registered airmail once it leaves HK can I use the same tracking number on my country postal service site. ie royalmail to track it


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 20, 2010)

LUGiA said:
			
		

> My order is being sent via Registered airmail once it leaves HK can I use the same tracking number on my country postal service site. ie royalmail to track itSame here (Hong Kong Register Air Mail) - & I don't think so
> 
> I've just tried it out Here and got the following result
> QUOTERecorded Signed For™ items are only tracked after the item has been delivered.
> Depending on whether the item was sent first or second class, this may be a few days after posting. Please try again later.


Since my No. has now appeared on the HongKong tracking ('_The item (xxxxxxxxx) was posted on 20-May-2010 and is being processed for delivery to the addressee_') I'm gonna take a guess that it'll take a ~2-3 days to go through Hongkong mailing system, ~1-2days 'flight time' before getting into the UK - then I guess it will be the 'few days' mentioned for Royal mail to deliver

Still this isn't too bad considering I ordered it on the 10th May


----------



## Traitor (May 20, 2010)

Traitor said:
			
		

> CannonFoddr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay, it's been shipped now.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 21, 2010)

My HK Registered Air tracking number is now working on Canada Post's online tracking system.  The Hong Kong tracking site listed it as having left HK yesterday (the 19th), and as of last night at 9:21pm it was being reviewed by Canadian customs before being released to Canada Post.  Hopefully I'll be getting it next week.


----------



## LUGiA (May 21, 2010)

Do Hong Kong post work on weekends. My order is ready to leave Hong Kong


----------



## OrGoN3 (May 21, 2010)

LUGiA said:
			
		

> Do Hong Kong post work on weekends. My order is ready to leave Hong Kong



You have a few weeks ahead of you. Whether it's shipped out today or in 3 days, it won't matter in the long run.


----------



## LUGiA (May 21, 2010)

OrGoN3 said:
			
		

> LUGiA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I know it will take a few weeks but I like to know that it left HK. will my tracking tell me when it left HK.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 21, 2010)

LUGiA said:
			
		

> OrGoN3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've just checked my Hongkong tracking 
The status now shows '_The item (xxxxxxxxxxxxx) is being processed for departure from Hong Kong as of 21-May-2010_' 
(changed from '_The item (xxxxxxxxxxxxx) was posted on 20-May-2010 and is being processed for delivery to the addressee_')
So I'm guessing that once it's sent out of HongKong - It'll change to something like
'The item (xxxxxxxxxxxxx) has been processed and has been despatched from HongKong'


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 21, 2010)

I found a delivery notice from Canada Post on my door this afternoon, so I imagine my HK Registered Air parcel is now at the local post office waiting for me to pick it up.  4 days is pretty damn fast; I'm impressed.


----------



## LUGiA (May 21, 2010)

Just checked my tracking and my parcel has left Hong Kong today.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 21, 2010)

And my DSTWO is now in my hands, after a mere four days in transit via HK Registered Air and Canada Post.  Suck on that, UPS.


----------



## LUGiA (May 22, 2010)

TM2 did the hong kong post site update you any more on status after it said left hong kong.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 22, 2010)

OK - I've just check HongKong tracking today (22nd) it now saying
_'The item (xxxxxxxxxxxxx) will leave Hong Kong for its destination on 23-May-2010'_

So I estimate that ~2-3 days & I may get my order


----------



## Berthenk (May 22, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> OK - I've just check HongKong tracking today (22nd) it now saying
> _'The item (xxxxxxxxxxxxx) will leave Hong Kong for its destination on 23-May-2010'_
> 
> So I estimate that ~2-3 days & I may get my order


Huh...? I though it said 2-5 weeks delivery...


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 22, 2010)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> CannonFoddr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I thought - but so far it's only taken 4 days from release date (18th) to 'Leaving HongKong on 23rd' (I pre-ordered on the 10th BTW)
and somehow I can't see it taking another 1 - 4 weeks to be flown from Hongkong to UK (mind you the Royal Mail can be a little slow in delivering item sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Berthenk (May 22, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Berthenk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant about you saying that you'd get it in ~2-3 days...


----------



## LUGiA (May 22, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> OK - I've just check HongKong tracking today (22nd) it now saying
> _'The item (xxxxxxxxxxxxx) will leave Hong Kong for its destination on 23-May-2010'_
> 
> So I estimate that ~2-3 days & I may get my order
> ...



surely it cant take 2-5 weeks to go through customs


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 22, 2010)

LUGiA said:
			
		

> TM2 did the hong kong post site update you any more on status after it said left hong kong.



No, once it had left, the Canada Post tracking site took over.  Maybe you should try Royal Mail's site, and see if it gives you any info.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 23, 2010)

LUGiA said:
			
		

> once it has left HK how long does it take to get into the UK should be next day right (noob question I know)Well today (23rd) HongKong tracking now says '_The item (xxxxxxxxxxxx) left Hong Kong for its destination on 23-May-2010'_ - so I guess it's now 'in-flight' - A quick Google states that the SHORTEST time is ~11 hours 40 mins from Hongkong to UK, meaning that it SHOULD arrive in the UK sometime Late Sunday
> 
> QUOTE(TM2-Megatron @ May 22 2010, 07:20 PM) No, once it had left, the Canada Post tracking site took over.  Maybe you should try Royal Mail's site, and see if it gives you any info.


Unfortuntely Royal mail don't track 'registered post' - try the tracking & you get
_'Recorded Signed For™ items are only tracked after the item has been delivered'_ meaning there's no way to know where in UK it is - only once it's signed for will we know


----------



## LUGiA (May 23, 2010)

could I get my DSTWO next week has mine left HK on the 21 May (I order after you as well so I am surprised your only left yesterday)

also yes Recorded sign for only shows after its been delivered


----------



## Nobunaga (May 23, 2010)

i got this email today (for SCDSTWO)

An order you recently placed on our website has had its status changed.

The status of order #414& is now Pre-order

Order Details
Order Total:	$55.95 USD
Date Placed:	22nd May 2010
Payment Method:	Bank Card, Credit Card (recommended)
Click here to view the status of your order

Tracking your order
tracking number unavailable
Depending on the shipping method that you selected during the checkout process, you will be able to track your order from the following pages: 
- Hong-Kong Airmail: no tracking available.
- Hong-Kong Registered Airmail: click here.
- DHL Express Shipping: click here.
- UPS Express Shipping: click here.


Should i click somewhere?


----------



## Escape (May 23, 2010)

^ Since it says "Pre-order", I suppose you gotta wait for Shopetemp to resupply more SC2's.
Clicking anything won't help you if nothing's been sent yet. 
Your order should change to "Completed" when they do get them in stock, and then "Shipped".


----------



## Nobunaga (May 23, 2010)

oh ok thx


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 24, 2010)

just so you guys relise it says
"Shipped" when there about to send it
"Completed" once the postage company has picked it up
then in about 12-24hrs you will get a tracking email


----------



## LUGiA (May 24, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> just so you guys relise it says
> "Shipped" when there about to send it
> "Completed" once the postage company has picked it up
> then in about 12-24hrs you will get a tracking email



should be other way round


----------



## grunged (May 24, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Order #4212
> Order Date: 23rd May 2010
> Recipient: Jonathan Fernandes
> 
> This order is marked as Pre-order



doh


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 25, 2010)

WhooHooo!!!! Got my DSTwo today (25th May) - So much for 3-5weeks using 'HongKong Registered"


weird thing is, I didn't have to sign for it. Found it on the mat when I opened the front door
Just been 'playing' with it - No trouble sticking in the MSD, or the DSTwo into my DSi BUT it IS a little hard getting it back out

One small 'bug' I've found - since I have a DSi I don't need the Slot2 options (GBA/NDS) but if I delete them, when starting I get '?' icon on the main screen. It seems you HAVE to have at least 5 'plugins'  on the main screen


----------



## lolzed (May 26, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> WhooHooo!!!! Got my DSTwo today (25th May) - So much for 3-5weeks using 'HongKong Registered"
> 
> 
> weird thing is, I didn't have to sign for it. Found it on the mat when I opened the front door
> ...


i wanna know when you ordered it


----------



## Nobunaga (May 27, 2010)

Order #4144

Order Date: 22nd May 2010
Ship Date: 27th May 2010
This order is marked as Completed


----------



## grunged (May 27, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Order #4212
> Order Date: 23rd May 2010
> Recipient: Jonathan Fernandes
> 
> This order is marked as Pre-order



Just got my confirmation, my phone buzzin like mad in my pocket >_


----------



## HuRRicaN (May 28, 2010)

Here's my current status of my SCTWO order for anyone who's interested:

21 May 2010 pm: Placed order for SCTWO
21 May 2010 pm: Email received - confirmation of order for SCTWO
23 May 2010 am: Email received - order status updated to Pre-order
27 May 2010 am: Email received - order status updated to Completed
27 May 2010 pm: Email received - order status updated to Shipped together with a tracking reference (HK Registered Air Mail)
28 May 2010 pm: Tracking reference now active.


----------



## phoenixclaws (May 29, 2010)

Just to say my SCDSTWO was Shipped on May 19th and Received on May 26th. I'm happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. *yes, I pre-ordered back in April 8th*  I got it in my usual USPS mailbox.


----------



## Anakir (Jun 2, 2010)

I  finally picked up my SCDS2 (it arrived a while ago but I keep forgetting to go pick it up) but the packaging was all crushed. :\ I wasn't very satisfied.


----------



## phoenixclaws (Jun 5, 2010)

Wow, that is disappointing to hear. Though it could be the fault of the handlers at the place you picked it up and not the shippers.. But at least the contents were okay?


----------



## HuRRicaN (Jun 8, 2010)

Here's a further update to my current status of my SCTWO order for anyone who's interested:

21 May 2010 pm: Placed order for SuperCard DSTWO
21 May 2010 pm: Email received - confirmation of order for SuperCard DSTWO
23 May 2010 am: Email received - order status updated to Pre-order
27 May 2010 am: Email received - order status updated to Completed
27 May 2010 pm: Email received - order status updated to Shipped together with a tracking reference (HK Registered Air Mail)
28 May 2010 pm: Tracking reference now active.
*8 June 2010 am: SuperCard DSTWO package arrived in pristine condition. Very pleased with it too*





 !

Hope that gives you some idea of the timescales from order to delivery to the UK.


----------

